# CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?



## Tim1974 (4. März 2013)

*CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Hallo,

habt Ihr einen guten Link für mich, wo CPU-Kühler getestet und verglichen werden?

Mich interessierne vorwiegend Kühler für Sockel-1155, wobei das ja eigentlich wohl nicht mehr wichtig ist, da die meisten Kühler ja auf vielen Sockeltypen montierbar sind und man mit einem AMD FX-8350 die meisten Kühler wohl viel besser an ihre Grenzen bringen kann als mit einem Sockel-1155 Core i5 oder i7.

Werden diese Multisockel-Kühler eigentlich auch auf Sockel-1150 passen, oder gibt es darüber bisher noch zu wenig/keine Infos?

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Cuddleman (4. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Deswegen haben so viele i5+i7 Besitzer beim OC so krasse Temperaturen mit potenten Kühlern.

Stöber mal hier rum.Khler- und Gehuse-Webwatch (03.03.2013) - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Hier werden brauchbare Test in kurzen und regelmäßigen Intervallen präsentiert, auch zeitweise für schon aktuell zurückliegend Hardware.


----------



## coroc (4. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Du könntest dir auch eine PCGH kaufen, in der CPU-Kühler getestet wurden.

Ob die auf den Sockel 1150 passen weiß keiner 

Allerdings vermute ich, das manche Hersteller (wie z.B. Noctua) dann gegen Vorlage der Rechung Montagekits verschicken werden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

hier findest du ein paar benchmarks und soundfiles: Test: Zero Infinity Free Flow+ - hardwaremax.net


----------



## GoldenMic (4. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Lochabstände bei Sockel 1156, 1155 und 1150 sollen afaik gleich sein. Sofern keine anderen Bauteile stören wird nen 1155/56 Kühler also auch auf 1150 passen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*



coroc schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch eine PCGH kaufen, in der CPU-Kühler getestet wurden.
> 
> Ob die auf den Sockel 1150 passen weiß keiner
> 
> Allerdings vermute ich, das manche Hersteller (wie z.B. Noctua) dann gegen Vorlage der Rechung Montagekits verschicken werden


 
Ersteres ja! 

Letzeres:  Exakt.  Noctua liefert die Sockelhalterungen für die AMDs sowie den 775, 1156, 1366 und evtl auch 2011 mit,  alle anderen kann man sich aber nach Vorlage der Rechnung zuschicken lassen (mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit kostenlos).


----------



## Tim1974 (5. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Hallo,

danke für die Infos und Links!

Was mich noch zu dem Thema interessieren würde sind die jeweiligen boxed-Kühler, insbesondere beim Sockel-1155 und falls man darüber schon etwas weiß noch mehr beim Sockel-1150. Ob man damit die Quadcore-CPUs ohne Übertaktung in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse, allerdings auch bei sommerlichen 32°C unter 65°C Kerntemperatur bei Prime95 mit voller Auslastung halten kann und mit welcher Drehzahl der Lüfter dann arbeiten würde.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Infos und Links!
> 
> Was mich noch zu dem Thema interessieren würde sind die jeweiligen boxed-Kühler, insbesondere beim Sockel-1155 und falls man darüber schon etwas weiß noch mehr beim Sockel-1150. Ob man damit die Quadcore-CPUs ohne Übertaktung in einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse, allerdings auch bei sommerlichen 32°C unter 65°C Kerntemperatur bei Prime95 mit voller Auslastung halten kann und mit welcher Drehzahl der Lüfter dann arbeiten würde.


 
Dürfte eng werden, und schön ist das auch nicht   Die Boxed-Lüfter arbeiten dafür dann auch in Drehzahlbereichen, die du sonst nur bei Grafikkarten findest.   Wenn es irgendwie geht sollte man die Dinger auf jeden Fall ersetzen


----------



## Tim1974 (5. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Naja, bei meinem i3-2100 ist der boxed-Kühler wirklich gut, den höre ich auch bei gelegendlichen ca. 1550 U/min nicht raus, und normalerweise läuft er nur bei ca. 1100 U/min und hält die CPU immer unter 60°C, auch bei Prime95 mit voller Auslastung sind es meist nicht mehr als ca. 57-59°C Kerntemperatur. Allerdings hab ich das noch nicht bei 32°C Raumtemperatur probiert, die erreiche ich aber im Frühling/Sommer leider schon mal in dem Raum hier.
Aber der i3 ist ja auch nur ein Dualcore und die nächste CPU wird mindestens ein Quadcore!


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Naja, bei meinem i3-2100 ist der boxed-Kühler wirklich gut, den höre ich auch bei gelegendlichen ca. 1550 U/min nicht raus, und normalerweise läuft er nur bei ca. 1100 U/min und hält die CPU immer unter 60°C, auch bei Prime95 mit voller Auslastung sind es meist nicht mehr als ca. 57-59°C Kerntemperatur. Allerdings hab ich das noch nicht bei 32°C Raumtemperatur probiert, die erreiche ich aber im Frühling/Sommer leider schon mal in dem Raum hier.
> Aber der i3 ist ja auch nur ein Dualcore und die nächste CPU wird mindestens ein Quadcore!


 
Wie du selbst schon sagst, der i3 ist natürlich auch kleiner und hat auch viel weniger Abwärme    Wenn der TE von einem Quad spricht, denke ich mal an einen i5.  

60° bei Werkstakt ist auch nicht unbedingt kühl, allerdings sind deine RPM wirklich recht niedrig.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Es hängt wohl auch sehr vom Gehäuse und dessen Belüftung ab, in meinem Fall ist es ein Casetek C1080 mit 4x 80mm Lüftern, zwei vorne ansaugend, zwei hinten rausblasend, dazu das Netzteil mit 120mm Lüfter hinten, oben im Gehäuse. Das Rechner ist nicht wirklich leise, er verursacht ein ständiges Luftrauschen, was ich aber als nicht störend, manchmal sogar beruhigend empfinde. 
Dazu kommt noch der Lüfter der Palit Geforce GTS 450, der auf ca. 30% im IDLE läuft, daher nehme ich den CPU-Lüfter nicht mehr akustisch war.

Mein nächster PC wird wieder vor Gehäuselüftern nur so strotzen, allerdings will ich möglichst dann nur noch 140mm und 120mm Lüfter einsetzen und auch nur regelbare.


----------



## Kaktus (6. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Regeln kann man alle Lüfter  Sei es per PWM oder über die Spannung. Es gibt genug Adapter und Lüftersteuerungen am Markt und mittlerweile beherrschen auch einige Mainboards das ganz gut (leider wirklich nur wenige wirklich gut).


----------



## Tim1974 (7. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Welche Mainboadhersteller sind denn da besser als andere?

Ich wollte eigentlich Asus oder Asrock nehmen, wie sind die verglichen mit Gigabyte?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Welche Mainboadhersteller sind denn da besser als andere?
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich Asus oder Asrock nehmen, wie sind die verglichen mit Gigabyte?


 
asus baut bei platinen unter 150€ nur müll, asrock ist ganz passabel und bei gigabyte sind alle boards ab dem z77x d3h sehr gut (alle angaben auf lga1155 bezogen)


----------



## Tim1974 (7. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*

Ok, dann weiß ich schonmal etwa bescheid, wobei es für mich erst bei Sockel-1150 wirklich interessant wird, aber ob sich an solchen Dingen wie Lüftersteuerungen da was ändert ist ja noch fraglich.


----------



## derGronf (7. März 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler-Benchmarks?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Noctua liefert die Sockelhalterungen für die AMDs sowie den 775, 1156, 1366 und evtl auch 2011 mit,  alle anderen kann man sich aber nach Vorlage der Rechnung zuschicken lassen (mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit kostenlos).


So sieht das aus. Für AMD kann man Noctua anschreiben, wenn man den Lüfter drehen will, der standardmäßig sonst nach oben oder unten pustet. Kopie der Rechnung und Noctua schickt einem, bei mir war es keine Woche, den Aufsatz zum drehen, ohne Kosten für mich, zu.

derGronf
alles dreht sich


----------

